# Can I climb that?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Lol doesn't look real bad in the pic but it was a bit steep, and loose. Rex made short work of it in 4x4 though. 










Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol you must be taking advantage of that spot where their building more houses?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Every chance I get. Lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

we do the same in ma brother in laws neighbor hood. we found a nice ditch to play in played in it for a few months and then bam they throw a house infront of our ditch. so then it lead to us climbing the sand piles then the dirt piles lol. builders hate us haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We've tried to stay off the road bed & not tear it up. But down the side rows where they haven't graded & left it lose dirt, makes a great place to play when it rains!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Some kids just never grow up :biggrin:


----------

